# Cintura de mola



## coquis14

Oi pessoal!
Preciso de sua ajuda mais uma vez , seja tradução ou explicação.Contexto Kaoma -Dançando lambada.

Obrigado


----------



## andre luis

Entendo que é uma morena que dança muito bem,diferentemente de quem não dança e não leva jeito ( ou todo durão).
Talvez mola no sentido que ela não fica quieta.


----------



## willy2008

Coquis , mola es resorte ,tal vez se refiera a cintura de mola por el movimiento que hace al bailar.


----------



## Carfer

Creio que significa cintura fina e muito flexível, apta para dançar. Ocorre-me que as molas, por natureza, nunca são espessas.


----------



## Vanda

Só pra te dar uma idéia: pense na cintura duma morena/mulata, qualquer uma, sambando ou dançando lambada que exige muito mais e pense num homem tentando fazer o mesmo!!! Pensou??? Entendeu a cintura de mola?


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Só pra te dar uma idéia: pense na cintura duma morena/mulata, qualquer uma, sambando ou dançando lambada que exige muito mais e pense num homem tentando fazer o mesmo!!! Pensou??? Entendeu a cintura de mola?


 
Ai Vandinha, nem ouso imaginar que fico maluco.

Cintura de mola em espanhol _cintura de muelle_


----------



## coquis14

Su explicación *Vanda* , como siempre , fue muy buena e ilustrativa...
*Don Mangato*:¿Existe esa expresión en español realmente?

Muchisímas gracias a todos por sus respuestas

Saludos


----------



## amistad2008

coquis14 said:


> Oi pessoal!
> Preciso de sua ajuda mais uma vez , seja tradução ou explicação.Contexto Kaoma -Dançando lambada.
> 
> Obrigado


 
¡Hola, coquis!

"Ter cintura de mola" la traducción exacta sería "tener cintura de resorte" y lo que en español sería algo como "ser suelta de caderas" o también "saber menear las caderas". 

"Mira cómo se mueve, es muy suelta de caderas."
"Mira cómo baila y menea las caderas."

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## Mangato

Sí la tengo oido, pero referido a jugadores de fútbol, que pueden tener cintura de madera o de muelle.  Pero nada comparable a las mulatas que propone Vanda.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola

Por si acaso, en esta acepción: muelle = resorte.

A mí me parece haber escuchado por ahí "cintura de hule".

Saludos.


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Hola
> 
> Por si acaso, en esta acepción: muelle = resorte.
> 
> A mí me parece haber escuchado por ahí "cintura de hule".
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Hola, Giorgio!

De las canciones de Daddy Yankee pero ¿será que todos conocen esa expresión?

Sds


----------



## coquis14

amistad2008 said:


> ¡Hola, coquis!
> 
> "Ter cintura de mola" la traducción exacta sería "tener cintura de resorte" y lo que en español sería algo como "ser suelta de caderas" o también "saber menear las caderas".
> 
> "Mira cómo se mueve, es muy suelta de caderas."
> "Mira cómo baila y menea las caderas."
> 
> Espero haber ayudado


 Por supuesto que sí *Amistad.*

Obrigado a todo o mundo , de novo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> ¡Hola, Giorgio!
> 
> De las canciones de Daddy Yankee pero ¿será que todos conocen esa expresión?
> 
> Sds


 
Sei lá se a conhecem, mas todo mundo vai entender...


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sei lá se a conhecem, mas todo mundo vai entender...


 
É mesmo, procurei "hule" no DRAE e é "borracha", por isso, se não a conhecerem, vão acabar entendendo. 
E graças a você aprendi uma nova palavra.

Valeuzão!


----------



## Mangato

amistad2008 said:


> É mesmo, procurei "hule" no DRAE e é "borracha", por isso, se não a conhecerem, vão acabar entendendo.
> E graças a você aprendi uma nova palavra.
> 
> Valeuzão!


 

*hule**.*
(Del nahua _ulli_).

*1. *m. Caucho o goma elástica.
*2. *m. Tela pintada al óleo y barnizada por un solo lado, que por su impermeabilidad tiene muchos usos.


Aqui na Espanha ninguém entenderia a primeira acepção do DRAE. Utilizamos hule para a tela impermeabilizada. As toalhas dos  restaurantes ruins são de hule.


----------

